# Machine for a newbie please



## Jason Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase a coffee machine and have an ideal budget of up to £700 but at a real push I may spend £1100.

I like milkier styles of coffee. I have a phobia of anything made in China or the like, so I really would something that is actually made and not just designed in Italy or the UK.

I want something that will really last and stand the test of time. I would be grateful for any good advice please.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

For that sort of money your first stop could be either the Fracino Piccino or Cherub, UK made with excellent customer support by all accounts Alternatives built in Italy might be the Nuova Simonelli Oscar or from Spain the Expobar Pulsar.

For more money than £700, look at the Bella Barista site for some eye candy

I am assuming that you have factored a grinder into the equation, if not you should budget for one.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any Fracino machine as they are made in the UK and are held in high regard.

For another Italian option look at the Isomac Tea.


----------

